# Please post caravan info here!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

(and kindly direct those with caravan-related queries here too)

:angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

This caravan sub-board is a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## dRea177cHa5eR (Apr 27, 2002)

*kool~*

good idea!

but then, just a random thought on caravans...sometimes people go too fast and then the caravans gets too spread out. i mean, i'm no slouch, but then...the visual impact is less if the cars are all far away right? iono just a thot~ :dunno: but can't wait!!


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

Need some help planning the San Fernando Valley Caravan thanks!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

LordGop said:


> *Need some help planning the San Fernando Valley Caravan thanks! *


The best location to meet up with the 'big' caravan is somewhere off the 101, just west of the 101/405.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Balboa Park, right?


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

Jon, thats what I thought it was, this is my first fest and on the SFV post they are thinking of where it should be, I always thought balboa park was the best place. I'll post that on the SFV, someone said there is sports teams that take up a lot of the lot, but there is a nice size lot, its early, and there is a huge curb too. Thanks for the replies that was pretty quick =)


----------



## munchdown (Mar 12, 2003)

*remember the them fellow bimmers*

The theme for this year is "community" not 'speed'. We should all stick together in a tight pack and show our solidarity. We fellow bimmers already know there are faster bimmers than others and you fellow bimmers already know your bimmer is fast so their is no reason to prove it. Can't we all just ride along.:thumbup:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Anyone taking the trip from the east coast say Pennsylvania over


----------

